# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نصائح لمن يعاني من " التأتأة " ويريد طلب العلم وتعليمه للناس

## أم أروى المكية

لقد كنت أتأتأ معظم حياتي ، إنني سأدرس القرآن ، أحب أن أسال : إذا طلبت  العلم أريد نشره ، لكن هناك شيء واحد يمنعني ، هل تأتأتي تجعلني أحتفظ  بالعلم لنفسي فقط ؟
الحمد لله
نسأل الله تعالى أن يكتب لك الشفاء والأجر ، الشفاء من ابتلائك هذا ، والأجر على  تحصيلك للعلم ، وعلى نيتك نشره بين الناس .
وهذه التأتأة التي ابتلاك الله بها مشكلة ، تحتاج لصبر للتخلص منها ، وتمرين للسان  على النطق بالكلمات بتمهل ، وصوت مرتفع ، مع ثقة بالنفس ، وقبل كل ذلك استعانة  بالله تعالى ، وهي ترجع إلى ظروف نفسية ، وأحياناً – عند بعض الناس - لمرضٍ عضوي ،  فننصحك بمراجعة مختصين بعلم النطق ، وأمراض الفك واللسان .
وفي " الموسوعة العربية العالمية " :
وهناك العديد من الطرق التي من خلالها يمكن لأولئك الذين يعانون من " التأتأة " أن  يتحدثوا بسلاسة تامة ، ومن بين تلك الطرق : القراءة بصوت عال مع الآخرين ، والحديث  في المواقف المشجعة ، أو الكلام مع الأصدقاء .
انتهى
وعلى كل حال :
اعلم أنك مأجور على تحصيلك للعلم ، وهذه المشقة التي تعانيها في التحصيل تزيد لك في  الأجر .
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (  الْمَاهِرُ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَعَ السَّفَرَةِ الْكِرَامِ الْبَرَرَةِ وَالَّذِيْ  يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ وَيَتَتَعْتَعُ فِيْهِ ، وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِ شَاقٌّ لَهُ  أَجْرَانِ ).رواه مسلم ( 798 ) .
قال الإمام القرطبي – رحمه الله – :
التتعتع : التردد في الكلام عيّاً وصعوبة ، وإنما كان له أجران من حيث التلاوة ،  ومن حيث المشقة . 
" تفسير القرطبي " ( 1 / 30 ) .
وإذا رغبت في أن تفيد غيرك بما تعلمته من علم : فأمامك طريقان :
الأول : أن تفيد الناس بكتاباتك ، ولا يشترط أن يكون المفيد محسناً للنطق بالحروف ،  وها هم معلمو الدنيا من أئمة الدين من السلف لم يصلنا من علمهم إلا كتبهم ، ولم  نسمع منهم حرفاً ، وبعض العلماء والدعاة من المعاصرين نأى بنفسه عن الكلام مع الناس  مواجهة – ولا يلزم أنه لا يحسن التعبير – وانبرى يفيدهم بقلمه ، فكتبوا كتباً نافعة  ، والمجال مفتوح للكتابة في الصحف ، والمجلات ، ومواقع الإنترنت ، وغير ذلك من  الأبواب .
الثاني : أن تشد من عزم نفسك ، وتواجه الواقع بالجرأة في مواجهة الناس وتعليمهم  بالنطق باللسان ، وقد كان بعض الأئمة وأهل العلم مصاباً بالتأتأة في نطقه ، لكنه  عندما كان يصعد المنبر ويحدِّث الناس ينطلق في الكلام كالسيل ، ولا يظهر منه تردد  في حرف واحد ، ومن هؤلاء الشيخ " عبد الرحمن الدوسري " رحمه الله ، وثمة غيره من  المشاهير ، هذا هو حالهم ، فلم تمنعهم التأتأة من أن يكونوا خطباء مفوهين ، وقد  يجمعون مع ذلك كتابة رائقة .
وها هو مثال آخر : أخت فاضلة ، درست الشريعة حتى وصلت إلى أن حصلت على شهادة "  الدكتوراة " ، فاقرأ حديثها بنفسك ، قالت :
" وعندما نظرت إلى أترابي من زميلات القسم : وجدت بعضهن قد نفضت غبار الشيطان -وهو  الحياء المذموم في الدعوة - فلماذا أنا لا أستطيع فعل ذلك أيضاً ؟! لماذا لا أزرع  الثقة بالله في نفسي ؟! فقررت أن أبدأ الآن في مصلَّى الجامعة , وكان تخصصي في  الدعوة جعلني قريبة الاطلاع على كيد الأعداء ، وحربهم المستمرة على الإسلام ، فحتى  متى ننتظر ؟ ففكرت في علاج لحالة " التأتأة " التي أعاني منها ، وذلك بألا أتكلم  بسرعة ، وفي البداية لا أنظر للحضور ، بل أوزِّع نظراتي في القاعة ، حتى لا أشعر  بارتباك ، وأي حرف لا أستطيع نطقه بيسر : أغيِّره بحرف آخر أستطيع نطقه .
وبفضل الله بدأت ألقي دروساً في مصلى الجامعة ، ولكن بدون إشراف من أستاذات الجامعة  ، وبديهي أن إشراف الأستاذات يعطي قوة ، وتمكناً للداعية ،ودقة ، وصحة في الطرح ،  فلا يكون مجرد عواطف منثورة .
انتهى . 
ونبشرك أيضا أن بعض من نعرفه من المشتغلين بالعلم مصاب بهذه التأتأة ، ومع أنه لم  يستطع التخلص منها ، فإن مجالسه العلمية أفادت كثيرا من طلاب العلم ، فالدرس العلمي  يختلف عن الموعظة ، وبالإمكان نفع طلاب العلم ، وتدريسهم كتبا كثيرة ، حتى قبل  التخلص من هذه المشكلة . 
فامض قدما لما شرح الله صدرك له من طلب العلم النافع ، واعلم أنك ـ إن أخلصت نيتك  لله تعالى في طلبه ونشره ـ فأنت مأجور على كل حال ، سواء أمكنك ذلك النشر والتعليم  فعلا ، أو حيل بينك وبينه . 
نسأل الله أن ييسر لك أمرك ، وأن يوفقك لما فيه رضاه .
وانظر في فضائل طلب العلم والعلماء : جواب السؤال رقم : ( 10471 ) .
والله أعلم
http://islamqa.info/ar/115830

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك وينفع بك ، متميزة بمواضيعك أم أروى*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاك الله خيراً على مرورك الطيب ، ورزقني وإياك التوفيق والسداد .

----------

